# EMS in England



## Lozenger19 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello 

I was just wondering if anyone here is part of the EMS in England?

It seams like most posts on here are from America, so it's hard for me to keep up as we do things differently in England


----------



## Pabbage (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm working in the UK!


----------



## we talking bout practice (Mar 18, 2012)

What type of education do you need to function in the U.K? Me and my partner were just talking about our freinds across the pond. Maybe your ears were burning. Here in Canada the education is very much the same from coast to coast for each level. However the amount of time needed to complete training varies greatly.


----------



## EMT trainee (Mar 28, 2012)

hi all looking for a job in the ems service. iam a qualified emt and have worked the last 3 years with st john ambulance but lost my job recently and always wanted to get a job as emt now that iam qualified, what do i need before i apply. working on my licence at the moment, as none of the private ambulance companies in ireland are taking on people i might have to move over to england and search for jobs there. any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Flyhi (Mar 28, 2012)

Look at Josip long to technician level. Dint gave any links for you but I think your Irish EMT will get you onto a tech course.


----------



## Pabbage (Mar 30, 2012)

we talking bout practice said:


> What type of education do you need to function in the U.K? Me and my partner were just talking about our freinds across the pond. Maybe your ears were burning. Here in Canada the education is very much the same from coast to coast for each level. However the amount of time needed to complete training varies greatly.



To the best of my knowledge:

For a UK paramedic you need to have done a course that satisfies the Health Professions Council (HPC) - you need to be registered with them to work as a Paramedic in the uk. Currently this course can be provided/ Validated by the Institute of health care development (IHCD)and is often provided by the ambulance trust.  

Alternatively a university foundation degree (two year course) can be completed and this will satisfie the HPC as well. There is an increasing number of university paramedics coming through the system and i believe the aim is to have all paramedics coming through this route in the future.

By completing an appropriate top up course (one year uni) you can convert your foundation degree into BA(hons) and potentially work as a practitioner which will allow a lot more autonomous working, increased range of drugs and practice.

I hope this helps a little.


----------

